# Beef Jerky: Ten Pounds, Two Types (with Pics)



## couger78

I picked up ten pounds of lean top round recently. After chilling them well to near frozen, I sliced the lot into approximately 1/8-1/4" wide strips—depending on how distracted I was during the slicing.

I decided to make two flavors—a basic black pepper jerky (my son's favorite), and teriyaki.

Here are the recipes I followed. You can use regular soy sauce. We're a gluten-free household so the GF soy sauce ($$) is what I used.

*Basic Black Pepper Jerky Marinade*

_for 5lbs meat_

8 oz Gluten-free Soy Sauce

2 oz Worcestershire sauce

2 Tbl Fresh coarse-ground black pepper_ (Tellicherry preferred)_

1 Tbl Garlic powder _(or 3 fresh garlic cloves, finely chopped)_

1 tsp Cayenne _(optional)_

1 tsp (levell) Cure#1

1 tsp Liquid Smoke_ (I didn't use this as I plan on smoking the beef)_

*Teriyaki Jerky Marinade*

_for 5lbs meat_

10 oz Gluten-free Soy sauce

4 oz Worcestershire sauce

2 Tbl chopped garlic

2 tsp fresh black pepper

8 oz Dark Brown sugar

2 tsp fresh chopped Ginger

3 finely-chopped Scallions (white & green parts)

2 tsp -1 Tbl Sesame oil _(potent, so use to taste)_

1 tsp (level) Cure#1

I mixed in the meat in two bowls with the ingredients, and bagged them in zip-loc freezer bags. Squeezed out the excess air and these will both reside in my fridge for the next two days. Then it's off to the smoker with them on Monday.

More to come...

Kevin













jrky_prep_zps5baa5955.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 23, 2013


----------



## disco

Looks good. As someone who has never tried jerky, I would appreciate your advice. I have read that it should be sliced with the grain and against the grain. Which way do you recommend?


----------



## couger78

Disco said:


> I have read that it should be sliced with the grain and against the grain. Which way do you recommend?


There's a personal preference involved here.

Some like they're jerky to be more tender and have little given when eaten while others like a chewier, tougher mouth-feel. Much has to do with how the meat is treated AND how it is sliced. If you cut with your knife _parallel_ to the grain, you end up with long muscle fibers that are tough for your teeth to break through (i.e. _chewier_). Slicing thinly _against_  the grain, however, delivers very short pieces of muscle fiber that are barely held together (i.e._ tender_).

Here's my dilemma— in our house, some like the tougher jerky, others like it more tender. So I wind up doing it both ways (with and across the grain). Me? I like it on the more tender side.

Found this image using steak slices, which really helps explain it better— WITH the grain & Cross the grain:













20100305-slicing-beef-hanger-slices.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 23, 2013






Kevin


----------



## woodcutter

Looks like both of those are going to have some flavor !!!


----------



## disco

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## couger78

Okay, onward....

After almost two days of marinade, time to hang the meats pieces for the smoker. Using the tried & true wooden toothpick method, I managed to get all 10 pound onto a single rack. This was my preference (vs multi-rack) in order to get a consistent temp for the duration.

Hanging for the first hour or so with no smoke @ 150°F to dry off the excess moisture before applying smoke.













Jerky_hanging_sml_zps79ef25e4.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 25, 2013






Using a maple/hickory blend of dust, I applied light smoke for the next 3-4 hours.

Here's a shot about 2 hours into the smoke application...













jerky_2hrs_sml_zps1eb17a1b.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 25, 2013






After nearly 5 hours @ 150°F I did a test-pull and the jerky looks & feels just about right...













jerky_5hrs_sml_zpsf8fb197d.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 25, 2013






Good color & texture. Tens pounds of beef yielded just a bit over 5 pounds of jerky. Here's samples side by side...













Jerky_plate_sml_zps548e328c.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 25, 2013






The teriyaki jerky has a touch of garlicky sweetness (almost a tang) & just the right amount of saltiness...













Jerky_teriyaki_sml_zps1c8a94f2.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 25, 2013






The black pepper jerky has a great 'basic' jerky flavor, with a bit of heat provided by the coarse-ground peppercorns...













Jerky_BlkPepper_sml_zpsbe1d6e09.jpg



__ couger78
__ Mar 25, 2013






Most importantly, all the boys seem to like both types, so I'm a happy jerky-maker! 

Kevin


----------



## gotarace

Jerky looks excellent Kevin...I made five pounds a few weeks ago and it just disappears way to quick. I'm with you..next time it is a ten pound batch!!


----------



## DanMcG

Looks and sound great Kevin, BTW whats the lvl in the ingredient list next to cure #1 mean?


----------



## Bearcarver

Outstanding Jerky, Kevin!!!

Bear


----------



## couger78

DanMcG said:


> Looks and sound great Kevin, BTW whats the lvl in the ingredient list next to cure #1 mean?


Thanks, guys.

lvl = _level _teaspoon vs heaping. Probably should've just typed it out. Edited for clarity.

sorry for the confusion.

Kevin


----------



## smokinhusker

Looks fantastic!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Really nice looking jerky! Two of our favorite flavors!


----------



## humdinger

Really nice job Cougar! I've done one batch of hi-mountain terriyaki with venison so far. Next time I plan on adding pepper to the mix so thanks for doing this tutorial, because now I know what 2 tbs of pepper looks like on 5 lbs of meat.


----------



## baba bones

sounds great I've been wanting to do sum and thats awatta I'm gonna do this weekend too..yummmmm


----------



## chef willie

Xlnt looking jerky.....pics are great. I'll have to do some up in the smoker.....usually cheat and use the dehydrator


----------



## couger78

Chef Willie said:


> Xlnt looking jerky.....pics are great. I'll have to do some up in the smoker.....usually cheat and use the dehydrator


Wille, this is actually my first batch made in this masterbuilt gas smoker. In the past, I've relied on my wife's multi-rack dehydrator and/or my old weber smokey mountain.

I wanted to apply smoke this go-round (hence, no dehydrator), but I didnt want the hassle of the high-maintenance temperature management inherent with using the weber—so the master built was chosen for the job. Worked pretty well too. Kept a fairly consistent temp range (150-160°F) for the 6 hour process.

With the Extra wide, I realized I could probably do 30+ pounds at one time—should the need arise. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kevin


----------



## jamiemac13

On the marinade recipes, what could I buy locally to substitute. Morton tender quick? If so how much would I use compared to the cure1?

Thanks!!


----------



## woodcutter

Jamiemac13 said:


> On the marinade recipes, what could I buy locally to substitute. Morton tender quick? If so how much would I use compared to the cure1?
> 
> Thanks!!


Morton TQ is salt and cure mixed together and I see Cougar's marinades don't have any salt so it looks like you would have to use cure#1. It is available at places like Cabela's or Bass Pro or on line.


----------



## couger78

Jamiemac13 said:


> On the marinade recipes, what could I buy locally to substitute. Morton tender quick? If so how much would I use compared to the cure1?
> 
> Thanks!!


Jamie, here's a good source for comparative information on cures:

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

_"Like cure #1, these premix cures (Tender Quick, for example) have been developed as a cure for meat, poultry, game, fish and sausage that require short curing times, and will be fully cooked. *They are NOT interchangeable with cure #1*; *they measure differently.* Unlike cure #1, you don't use any additional salt when making sausage..."_

I added no additional salt to my marinade as provide an ample amount.

*Tender Quick ratios:* per pound of whole muscle meat that will be cured in whole form, use 1 TBL of TQ.

For ground meats, use 1.5tsp for each pound.

Kevin


----------



## jamiemac13

Hey dudes,

Thanks for the replies. Guess I'll have to wait a week and get my cure1.


----------



## thoseguys26

looks perfect. Do you need my address? You send me yours and I'll send you mine. Nice job.


----------



## jamiemac13

I can't seem to find it on bass. Can some give me a link to Cure #1? Thanks!!


----------



## couger78

Jamiemac13 said:


> I can't seem to find it on bass. Can some give me a link to Cure #1? Thanks!!


http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=237_12&products_id=55

http://www.basspro.com/LEM-Products-Meat-Cure/product/82821/














pic_dq_salt_LRG.jpg



__ couger78
__ Apr 15, 2013


----------



## jamiemac13

Well I got me cure# 1 in and the wife is getting be some London broils, so it begins. I will take pics, but they will be the same as I am going to follow cougars method exactly for my first time. Thanks


----------



## jamiemac13

SO, I'm wanting to smoke jerky and wings at the same time. Is this a bad Idea?


----------



## couger78

Jamiemac13 said:


> SO, I'm wanting to smoke jerky and wings at the same time. Is this a bad Idea?


Not a bad idea, but you'll need to take extra steps and certain precautions with poultry.

Poultry benefits from brining & important to use Cure#1 if smoking with the jerky. They'll also need to cook to 160°F (152-154°F for the beef jerky) a higher internal temp than beef.

Here's some good info from Marianski on poultry brines.

Good luck!

Kevin

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Products that are going to be smoked at low temperatures (below 200° F) need Cure # 1 to be added to the brine. Cure #1 contains 93.75 % of salt which has to be taken under consideration. Using ½ cup of salt and 3 oz. of Cure #1 for 1 gallon of water we obtain a brine concentration of 5.6 % which corresponds to a salometer reading of 21 degrees._

A typical brine solution (_with Cure #1_) at 21 degrees salometer reading:

1 gal. of cold water
½ cup (146 g) of salt
3 oz. (85 g) of Cure #1 – corresponds to 79 g of pure salt
3 oz. (85 g) sugar (brown or white).


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Hey Couger,

Your jerky looks fantastic!  As always, thanks for posting such clear and detailed recipes and instructions.

I'm definitely going to give your recipes a try....I have yet to make jerky in my smoker, I've always just used my food dehydrator.  I'm sure your smoked jerky is much tastier.

Thanks for a great post!

Clarissa


----------



## couger78

SnorkelingGirl said:


> Hey Couger,
> 
> Your jerky looks fantastic!  As always, thanks for posting such clear and detailed recipes and instructions.
> 
> I'm definitely going to give your recipes a try....I have yet to make jerky in my smoker, I've always just used my food dehydrator.  I'm sure your smoked jerky is much tastier.
> 
> Thanks for a great post!
> 
> Clarissa


Thanks, Clarissa.

This was my first actual jerky batch in this particular 'big box' smoker —the last few batches were done in a dehydrator with liquid smoke added to the marinade. Hanging the jerky takes a bit more work than laying them on dehydrator shelves. I just received some non-stick mats for the smoker, so maybe next I'll lay the jerky on the mats vs. hanging. Always gotta try something new!

Kevin


----------



## werner61

Hi Kevin, I am new to the forum what do you marinade the pepper jerky in. I am trying to make a dried Indian jerky which is mostly meat flavor and pepper very chewy and dry. but keeps great for hiking and camping. But I having a hard time finding out they type to use. The Jerky I like best is at smokedmeats.com they are in Bishop Ca. but will not tell me the meat. If you look at their site it is the Indian Jerky. Thanks for any help you can offer.  I like you method for the pepper jerky.


----------



## smokey kevin

This jerky looks awesome - definitely going to give both flavors a whirl. 

Quick question - do you have to hang the meat?  If you were to lay it flat on the grate would you get the SW results?  I just don't have a rack to hang thee at and would rather not buy one unless it will produce a better product. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## couger78

Smokey Kevin said:


> This jerky looks awesome - definitely going to give both flavors a whirl.
> 
> Quick question - do you have to hang the meat? If you were to lay it flat on the grate would you get the SW results? I just don't have a rack to hang thee at and would rather not buy one unless it will produce a better product.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Nope, you don't have to hang jerky to get great results. Plenty of folks lay the strips on racks/shelves in their smokers. Having* non-stick mats* is a real plus (frog mats & other similar products) in order to keep the meat from adhering to the metal. Only real difference in the results may be the rack 'pattern' or impression left upon the jerky. I originally intended on 'racking' the jerky vs hanging (quicker, less labor-intensive than hanging), but the delivery of my new non-stick mats was delayed so I went with the hanging style.

Great mats, but shipping took a while.

http://www.ksodirect.com/Grill_and_Smoker_Mats

Kevin


----------



## smokey kevin

Cool Kevin

Thanks for the reply. 

I just ordered my cure#1 from Amazon. I'm going to try your jerky recipe once it shows up. Ill post some pics of the product once I finish.

Kevin


----------



## stoverr2

Great looking recipes. As a matter of fact, I liked the look of them so much I just put 10 pounds of eye of round into marinade. I did 4 different variations. Essentially stuck close to your recipes for half, and kicked up the other half with a fair amount of Sriracha. I'll condense my notes and create a post in the next day or three. 

In the mean time, here's one pic from what I'll call the Sweet Teriyaki. 













20130614_210711.jpg



__ stoverr2
__ Jun 14, 2013


----------



## floyd

I want to do some jerky in my new Oklahoma Joe Offset smoker, while I am smoking a chuckie.  I am going to have issues? Can you buy a jerky rack to hang the strips?

Cougar: Thanks for the great redipes and techniques.


----------



## thoseguys26

I smoke my jerky at a much lower temp then I like to smoke my wings but it can be done.

Make sure your poultry is set below your jerky. You don't want your poultry juices contaminating your other meats. Same with pork for safety reasons.

Don't smoke your jerky at too high of temps or it won't come out as jerky should.


----------



## sigmo

This whole thread has been very helpful and timely for me.  I've been wanting to make some jerky, and when I started searching for information on how to do it on here, this thread popped up and it has the answers to pretty much all of my questions.

I've got a batch sliced and marinading right at this moment using pretty much exactly the mixture Steve posted above as the "pepper jerky" recipe.  I got the cure #1 from Amazon, and sliced mine across the grain, because I, too, prefer my jerky to be on the tender side.

I'll be drying/smoking it tomorrow night.

With great help like what I've found here, I'm pretty confident that it'll come out good.

Jim


----------



## roller

Nice job on the jerky...


----------



## couger78

Sigmo said:


> This whole thread has been very helpful and timely for me.  I've been wanting to make some jerky, and when I started searching for information on how to do it on here, this thread popped up and it has the answers to pretty much all of my questions.
> 
> I've got a batch sliced and marinading right at this moment using pretty much exactly the mixture Steve posted above as the "pepper jerky" recipe.  I got the cure #1 from Amazon, and sliced mine across the grain, because I, too, prefer my jerky to be on the tender side.
> 
> I'll be drying/smoking it tomorrow night.
> 
> With great help like what I've found here, I'm pretty confident that it'll come out good.
> 
> Jim


Good luck with it, Jim! After sampling this batch, you can always adjust the ingredient amounts to suit your own tastes (more heat or sweetness, etc).

Kevin


----------



## fished

If I only wanted to do 5 pounds would it be as simple as cutting your recipe in half.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## radio

For a really unique and excellent taste, try Lemon Pepper on jerky


----------



## couger78

Fished said:


> If I only wanted to do 5 pounds would it be as simple as cutting your recipe in half.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ed


Certainly, with the _exception_ of the cure. I always do CURE amounts by weight (grams), not volume.

Kevin


----------



## beef77

Great looking jerky!


----------



## thatcho

WOW!! Looking great.


----------



## hoity toit

Couger78 said:


> There's a personal preference involved here.
> 
> Some like they're jerky to be more tender and have little given when eaten while others like a chewier, tougher mouth-feel. Much has to do with how the meat is treated AND how it is sliced. If you cut with your knife _parallel_ to the grain, you end up with long muscle fibers that are tough for your teeth to break through (i.e. _chewier_). Slicing thinly _against_  the grain, however, delivers very short pieces of muscle fiber that are barely held together (i.e._ tender_).
> 
> Here's my dilemma— in our house, some like the tougher jerky, others like it more tender. So I wind up doing it both ways (with and across the grain). Me? I like it on the more tender side.
> 
> Found this image using steak slices, which really helps explain it better— WITH the grain & Cross the grain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20100305-slicing-beef-hanger-slices.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ couger78
> __ Mar 23, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


that's how I do mine,,,,kind of on a 45 degree,,,better of both worlds. I have some in the smoker right now....


----------



## bjustice22

Looks good!!! I hope my duck turns out looking half as good as your jerky!

How long did you have it in the smoker total? Did you keep the temp at 150* the whole time?

Thanks.


----------



## jeffam

How long should the meat marinate? Have it marinating since last night and am anxious to throw it in the smoker.


----------



## golson

Couger78 said:


> Okay, onward....
> 
> After almost two days of marinade, time to hang the meats pieces for the smoker. Using the tried & true wooden toothpick method, I managed to get all 10 pound onto a single rack. This was my preference (vs multi-rack) in order to get a consistent temp for the duration.
> 
> Hanging for the first hour or so with no smoke @ 150°F to dry off the excess moisture before applying smoke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky_hanging_sml_zps79ef25e4.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ couger78
> __ Mar 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using a maple/hickory blend of dust, I applied light smoke for the next 3-4 hours.
> 
> Here's a shot about 2 hours into the smoke application...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerky_2hrs_sml_zps1eb17a1b.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ couger78
> __ Mar 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After nearly 5 hours @ 150°F I did a test-pull and the jerky looks & feels just about right...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jerky_5hrs_sml_zpsf8fb197d.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ couger78
> __ Mar 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good color & texture. Tens pounds of beef yielded just a bit over 5 pounds of jerky. Here's samples side by side...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky_plate_sml_zps548e328c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ couger78
> __ Mar 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The teriyaki jerky has a touch of garlicky sweetness (almost a tang) & just the right amount of saltiness...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky_teriyaki_sml_zps1c8a94f2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ couger78
> __ Mar 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black pepper jerky has a great 'basic' jerky flavor, with a bit of heat provided by the coarse-ground peppercorns...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jerky_BlkPepper_sml_zpsbe1d6e09.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ couger78
> __ Mar 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most importantly, all the boys seem to like both types, so I'm a happy jerky-maker!
> 
> Kevin



Kevin,
  I tried your recipe this wekend and my jerky did not even look like this. I had to smoke for about 12 hours at 150 to get them dried out. Maybe I am doing somethin wrong. After 5 hours my jerky was still moist. This was my first try at a wet marinade so maybe too much moisture in the meat?


----------



## humdinger

Golson,

Did you have a water pan going in the smoker while you were drying the jerky? Also how thick were your meat slices? 12 hours is quite a while to be smoking, so there is definitely something up there.


----------



## shoneyboy

:Looks-Great:


----------



## blacktuskjerky

Good Looking product! What is that smoker?


----------



## buda q

What is the "tried and true wooden toothpick method" mentioned for hanging the jerky on the rack? Have yet to make jerky, but I sure wanna!!

Keith


----------



## antler

Couger78 said:


> Wille, this is actually my first batch made in this masterbuilt gas smoker. In the past, I've relied on my wife's multi-rack dehydrator and/or my old weber smokey mountain.
> 
> I wanted to apply smoke this go-round (hence, no dehydrator), but I didnt want the hassle of the high-maintenance temperature management inherent with using the weber—so the master built was chosen for the job. Worked pretty well too. Kept a fairly consistent temp range (150-160°F) for the 6 hour process.
> 
> With the Extra wide, I realized I could probably do 30+ pounds at one time—should the need arise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin


Looks great! what smoker do you use?


----------



## couger78

Antler said:


> Looks great! what smoker do you use?


Masterbuilt ExtraWide


----------



## mickey jay

I also use the MasterBuilt extra wide and can get 7.5lbs of jerky strips laid on the 4 included racks.  Would like to buy a couple more racks specifically for jerky to get to an even ten lbs.


----------



## timsnewatsmokin

Couger78 said:


> I picked up ten pounds of lean top round recently. After chilling them well to near frozen, I sliced the lot into approximately 1/8-1/4" wide strips—depending on how distracted I was during the slicing.
> 
> I decided to make two flavors—a basic black pepper jerky (my son's favorite), and teriyaki.
> 
> Here are the recipes I followed. You can use regular soy sauce. We're a gluten-free household so the GF soy sauce ($$) is what I used.
> 
> *Basic Black Pepper Jerky Marinade*
> 
> _for 5lbs meat_
> 
> 8 oz Gluten-free Soy Sauce
> 
> 2 oz Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 2 Tbl Fresh coarse-ground black pepper_ (Tellicherry preferred)_
> 
> 1 Tbl Garlic powder _(or 3 fresh garlic cloves, finely chopped)_
> 
> 1 tsp Cayenne _(optional)_
> 
> 1 tsp (levell) Cure#1
> 
> 1 tsp Liquid Smoke_ (I didn't use this as I plan on smoking the beef)_
> 
> *Teriyaki Jerky Marinade*
> 
> _for 5lbs meat_
> 
> 10 oz Gluten-free Soy sauce
> 
> 4 oz Worcestershire sauce
> 
> 2 Tbl chopped garlic
> 
> 2 tsp fresh black pepper
> 
> 8 oz Dark Brown sugar
> 
> 2 tsp fresh chopped Ginger
> 
> 3 finely-chopped Scallions (white & green parts)
> 
> 2 tsp -1 Tbl Sesame oil _(potent, so use to taste)_
> 
> 1 tsp (level) Cure#1
> 
> I mixed in the meat in two bowls with the ingredients, and bagged them in zip-loc freezer bags. Squeezed out the excess air and these will both reside in my fridge for the next two days. Then it's off to the smoker with them on Monday.
> 
> More to come...
> 
> Kevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jrky_prep_zps5baa5955.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ couger78
> __ Mar 23, 2013


I did both recipes just like you said for the first jerky I've ever smoked and the flavors are great!! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## hextejas

I did your peppered jerky recipe and I am a new hero to my wife who looovvvvvveeeeesssss jerky.

A few lessons learned were:

1) Try and keep a consistent length and thickness.

2) Try and fix my smoker so that I can keep a 150+/- temp. I think that is the reason mine came out so dark and crispy. The pictures are actually darker that in person. I had a hard time keeping it below 180.

The taste is great though a bit salty. I think that has to do with me not having a decent kitchen scale so I guessed at the weight of the meat. Someone stole it if you can imagine such a thing.

Question: Where do you keep the cooked jerky for later road trips ? In the fridge ? Will it spoil or get moldy if left outside the fridge ?













Jerky4.jpg



__ hextejas
__ Jan 17, 2014


















Jerky2.jpg



__ hextejas
__ Jan 17, 2014


















Jerky3.jpg



__ hextejas
__ Jan 17, 2014


----------



## dtash

First time smoking jerky. Used the teriyaki brine with Instacure (no.1) which I bought on Amazon. Came out GREAT, delicious flavor. Only "mistake" was the pieces that I cut too thick, causing a slightly odd texture and red insides. Overall perfect instructions which I look forward to using again!!!!


----------



## thesneakyzebra

Looks good. Just out of curiosity, why use so much sodium/ soy sauce and Worcestershire sauce if you are using nitrites? Do you not get a upfront soy sauce flavor?


----------



## oldcanalsmoke

How can I get a charcoal ECB to maintain the low temp consistantly? I just picked up a 1,100 watt hot plate. Should I run temp tests on the different settings then go from there? I plan to pick up the Amazn smoker too.


----------



## maxgunner

Just marinated and bagged 6 lbs of your terriyaki recipe.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.  My first jerky!


----------



## jp61

MaxGunner said:


> Just marinated and bagged 6 lbs of your terriyaki recipe.  Can't wait to see how it turns out.  My first jerky!


Good luck! What type of equipment are you using to make your jerky? Either way though I'm sure you'll love it.

I need to get my act together and make some more while I still have teeth!


----------



## maxgunner

JP61 said:


> Good luck! What type of equipment are you using to make your jerky? Either way though I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> I need to get my act together and make some more while I still have teeth!


MES30 with AMPTS filled with hickory.  Bought 6 lbs of top round today and the butcher sliced it for me.  Mixed up the marinade tonight, stopped by Bass Pro Shops tonight for some cure #1, and bagged it an hour or so ago.  Can't wait.  My son and I love jerky.  Got a feeling this will be memorable.

MG


----------



## jp61

MaxGunner said:


> MES30 with AMPTS filled with hickory.  Bought 6 lbs of top round today and the butcher sliced it for me.  Mixed up the marinade tonight, stopped by Bass Pro Shops tonight for some cure #1, and bagged it an hour or so ago.  Can't wait.  My son and I love jerky.  Got a feeling this will be memorable.
> 
> MG


 I'm sure it will be memorable. I love jerky too but have been buying it for the last year or so. Home made is always better if done right. You guys enjoy!


----------



## maxgunner

JP61 said:


> I'm sure it will be memorable. I love jerky too but have been buying it for the last year or so. Home made is always better if done right. You guys enjoy!


No doubts.  Thanks, brother.  Just bought the MES about 3 weeks ago and have tried brisket, fish, nuts, salmon (cold), scallops (cold), fatties, and now jerky.  What an awesome resource this is.

MG


----------



## jp61

MaxGunner said:


> No doubts.  Thanks, brother.  Just bought the MES about 3 weeks ago and have tried brisket, fish, nuts, salmon (cold), scallops (cold), fatties, and now jerky.  What an awesome resource this is.
> 
> MG









  Holy smokes batman!

You're definitely not a procrastinator, unlike someone I know


----------



## maxgunner

JP61 said:


> Holy smokes batman!
> 
> You're definitely not a procrastinator, unlike someone I know


What can I say?  Boy with a new toy.  lol


----------



## maxgunner

I used to "smoke" on a gas grill.  After the divorce and the move, no more grill.  Got the MES, loving life and the delicious food I'm making.

MG


----------



## jp61

MaxGunner said:


> I used to "smoke" on a gas grill.  After the divorce and the move, no more grill.  Got the MES, loving life and the delicious food I'm making.
> 
> MG


Good for you man! 

This smoking business is pretty tasty


----------



## maxgunner

JP61 said:


> I'm sure it will be memorable. I love jerky too but have been buying it for the last year or so. Home made is always better if done right. You guys enjoy!


It was "memorable", but mostly in a "lesson learned" or at least need-to-learn way.  

The jerky came out, shall we say, not good (luckily, the butt and the sweet/hot nuts I also smoked this weekend have earned me places in the cooking hall of fame of my friends and family).  

I put the jerky on, straight from the marinade, using the toothpick method.  150F for an hour with no smoke, then same temp with hickory.  The butcher cut the top round a little thick; said that was the best he could do (meh).  Thickest slices were approx. 1/4" thick, maybe just a slight bit more.  Smoked and smoked and smoked and smoked.  Still VERY pliable, almost limp. (an embarrassing word for men my age).    Finally pulled them after approx. 11-12 hours on the smoker.  Next morning, still didn't look or taste like jerky.

Put in the oven at 160F for hours, maybe 5.  Came out dark, right consistency, with a burned / creosote taste.  Not entirely pleasant. No soy, garlic, anything nice taste in them.

Any guesses on what I did wrong?  Too long a list to type?  I have my suspicions, but want to check with my gurus first.

thanks,

MG


----------



## jp61

MaxGunner said:


> It was "memorable", but mostly in a "lesson learned" or at least need-to-learn way.
> 
> The jerky came out, shall we say, not good (luckily, the butt and the sweet/hot nuts I also smoked this weekend have earned me places in the cooking hall of fame of my friends and family).
> 
> I put the jerky on, straight from the marinade, using the toothpick method.  150F for an hour with no smoke, then same temp with hickory.  The butcher cut the top round a little thick; said that was the best he could do (meh).  Thickest slices were approx. 1/4" thick, maybe just a slight bit more.  Smoked and smoked and smoked and smoked.  Still VERY pliable, almost limp. (an embarrassing word for men my age).    Finally pulled them after approx. 11-12 hours on the smoker.  Next morning, still didn't look or taste like jerky.
> 
> Put in the oven at 160F for hours, maybe 5.  Came out dark, right consistency, with a burned / creosote taste.  Not entirely pleasant. No soy, garlic, anything nice taste in them.
> 
> Any guesses on what I did wrong?  Too long a list to type?  I have my suspicions, but want to check with my gurus first.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> MG


That's a bummer!

I can't give you advice from personal experience because I make jerky in my dehydrator. Though, it sounds like you didn't have enough airflow through your smoker. I would consider getting a pellet smoke generator and use it, with the chip loader totally removed and vent 100% open. For a reference I'd apply smoke 1-2 hrs after one hour of no smoke then finish until done. Also, next time I think you'd be better off to soak up as much moister as possible from the meat, with paper towels. Make sure the temp in your smoker is what it says it is. Most MES units are off one way or the other.

I'm sure someone with experience with your approach will stop in soon to give you some tips.

I am positive that your next attempt will be much, much better.


----------



## maxgunner

Getting back in the saddle now.  Got a small (< 1 lb) batch of "stir fry beef" jerky in the smoker along with 2 lbs of ground beef jerky pushed through my brand new jerky gun.  Fingers crossed...

MG


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

MaxGunner said:


> Getting back in the saddle now.  Got a small (< 1 lb) batch of "stir fry beef" jerky in the smoker along with 2 lbs of ground beef jerky pushed through my brand new jerky gun.  Fingers crossed...
> 
> MG


Not sure on the previous batch.  I have royally screwed up jerky before and it's usually just because it wouldn't dry out - like your problem.  Like JP61 mentioned, usually the creosote taste comes from stagnant smoke.  Although I usually get a nice convection through my smoker with just a smoke tube burning, I have had to hook a fan up to chimney to get the air moving without generating too much heat.

That's all I can think of.  I recently switched to a dehydrator and I love that thing.  I slice my meat on a setting of "25" on my slicer (about 3/16"), use the same marinade, and pull it after about 5' 20".  It's been really consistent since I started using a dehydrator.


----------



## maxgunner

I'm pretty sure I had a Murphy's Law experience.  I didn't pat the meat dry after removing from marinade.  I screwed up my AMPTS by trying to outsmart it (don't ask).  And, I had a bad/no draft in my MES.  

This weekend I bought a pound of "stir fry beef" pre-sliced, and used the exact same recipe.  Patted the meat dry in paper towels and smoked.  Turned out just fine.

I also bought 2 lbs of ground beef and an LEM Jerky Gun, along with a seasoning packet.  Turned out great!  I'm back in the jerky business!  lol

Thanks all for your help.  Now, please point me toward recipes for jerky using ground beef.  Thanks!

MG


----------



## jonnysax

Wow.  this recipe is perfect!  Did 10 lbs of Venison 5# of each flavor.  DELICIOUS!  Thanks!


----------



## smoked alaskan

Outstanding job my friend. I've been making smoked jerky for a long time and you taught me several things.  Love the toothpick hanging trick, gonna do that tomorrow with a batch of deer jerky I have going in the smoker.

I'm using a Masterforge model MFX784BDP propane vertical and can't seem to get the temp below 180*.  When I had a homemade smoker with a hotplate I was usually running at about 165* and prefer that chamber temp for my jerky and salmon.

Anywho, all that aside, great smoke and thanks for the pics and recipes  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   POINTS !


----------



## beaverhunter

Do you have to use gluten free soya sauce or was that personal preference?


----------



## raselkirk

This thread finally made me sign up after being a lurker! So cougar78, do you wipe down your meat after it comes out of the marinade? Seems like a waste of flavor, but several in this thread have had trouble with the moisture levels when not doing it...

Thanks!

Russ


----------



## raselkirk

Anybody here know?  

Hate to be impatient, but it's getting close to crunch time. My cure salt will be here today...

Russ


----------



## Bearcarver

RASelkirk said:


> Anybody here know?
> 
> Hate to be impatient, but it's getting close to crunch time. My cure salt will be here today...
> 
> Russ


I'll do my best:

Whether you wipe it down to eliminate any excess surface salt, or just dry it off a bit by patting it with paper towels, you should still get the surface real dry, and get a pellicle on it, before smoking so the smoke will adhere & not just get all greasy.

Pellicle can be formed by putting it in front of a fan for a couple hours, or by putting it in a smoker for an hour or so before adding smoke.

Bear


----------



## raselkirk

Bearcarver said:


> I'll do my best:
> 
> Whether you wipe it down to eliminate any excess surface salt, or just dry it off a bit by patting it with paper towels, you should still get the surface real dry, and get a pellicle on it, before smoking so the smoke will adhere & not just get all greasy.
> 
> Pellicle can be formed by putting it in front of a fan for a couple hours, or by putting it in a smoker for an hour or so before adding smoke.
> 
> Bear


Thanks much! Hopefully I'll be ready to smoke Saturday if the salt makes it on time.

Russ


----------



## ilcentral

This looks good.  Can you just keep it in a ziplock bag when done or does it need refrigerator?


----------



## dockman

What a great thread going o give this a try.


----------



## raselkirk

I used Coug's black pepper recipe on some thin-cut round steaks, came out great! I hung them for 1 hr @ 120°, them smoked them over hickory for 4 1/2 hrs at 200°. Thanks for the guidance!

Russ


----------



## mckay

ILCentral said:


> This looks good.  Can you just keep it in a ziplock bag when done or does it need refrigerator?


Ours always stay in the counter in a bag. It never lasts more than a week though!


----------



## beaverhunter

Do your rinse this when you take it out. Or just straight into the smoker I got a batch marinating and I wanna put it in the smoker this afternoon.


----------



## raselkirk

I patted mine partially dry, it needs to be tacky for the best effect. Think it's called "pellicle", but the technical meaning is above my paygrade... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Russ


----------



## kickingwing

Why did you cure the meat if you smoked/cooked at 150 the whole time?  Shelf life longevity?  I thought you only cured at really low temps, like less than 100?


----------



## couger78

The danger zone for microbial growth is 40-140°F

Since the meat hangs in the 140-150°F smoker for an hour or two before the _internal_ temp exceeds that zone, the use of the cure is a safeguard.


----------



## kickingwing

Thanks much Cougar. One last question: as long as I get the beef jerky temp up to or past 140 within four hours I can skip the cute right?  I think that's the rule of thumb to avoid contamination


----------



## couger78

Nah, you don't have to skip being cute! However, yes essentially you are hot-smoking at those temps and the concern is diminished at those elevated temps. My concern stems from not being able to get the internal meat temp up soon enough in that window. I've no desire in cutting it close and so there's peace of mind in using the cure.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Fine looking jerky,Kevin.  Finish looks great.  I'm not a terryaki fan, but the black pepper jerky wouldn't last long at my place.

Gary


----------



## couger78

Finished another 10lb batch of jerky this past weekend. Actually, it started out at 10 pounds of beef, but ended up slightly over 5 .25 lbs of peppered and teriyaki jerky. I used the Amazen tube filled with 'pitmaster's blend' of pellets and applied steady smoke for about 75% of the cooking time. Temps averaged about 150-160°F through the majority of the process.













SafariScreenSnapz032.jpg



__ couger78
__ Jul 17, 2015






Peppery-HOT goodness on the left; slightly sweet & tangy teriyaki on the right. I let the entire batch rest for a few days to allow the smokiness to mellow a bit.













SafariScreenSnapz033.jpg



__ couger78
__ Jul 17, 2015






Sharing the wealth: a couple of tubs of jerky at the office didn't last long....













SafariScreenSnapz031.jpg



__ couger78
__ Jul 17, 2015


----------



## crazymoon

C78, excellent looking jerky !!!!!!


----------



## aura

I have been following the tips here and I have a question regarding the jerky. Do the meat pieces get rinsed after the two days in the marinade?


----------



## couger78

Aura said:


> I have been following the tips here and I have a question regarding the jerky. Do the meat pieces get rinsed after the two days in the marinade?


Nope, I've never felt the necessity to rinse off all the flavoring.

On the 'black pepper' variety, I coarse-grind fresh black pepper onto the marinated meat just before hanging. The marinade helps the pepper to adhere.

Just hang 'em all up in the smoker @150°F no smoke)  for an hour or so until the meat dries. Then begin some application.


----------



## aura

I did as instructed however a wind stirred up and raised the temperature twice. I find it very difficult to get the temperature to stay this low. I have had great success with brisket and chicken but this is the second batch of jerky that turned into crunchy salad toppings. Not a waste exactly, but ...


----------



## slickjack

Is lean top round preferred for jerky? Does the meat quality really count once it has been jerked? Sorry for the question, but this is my next project.


----------



## piratey

I used "London Broil" and had it sliced for me in the meat department and it came out awesome.  I tried eye of round my second time and it was too dry.


----------



## inkcollector

WOW!!! Looking to try our hand at jerky this weekend. Beef and venison as my cousin wants to give it a go. Like the "pre cook no smoke" thought first to get the moisture out.


----------



## rons

man, that looks AWESOME!!!

so you ran at 150 the whole time?

I keep getting burnt edges on my jerky, even when it's at a low temp.


----------



## shore smoker

Hi cougar 78. Jerky looks great. Going to try my 1st batch as soon as I get my cute. I have a chubby and am wondering if I should remove the water pan or use it. Thanks for the great post.

Shore smoker


----------



## couger78

Shore, since we're drying out the strips for the jerky, i'd pull the water pan. Slow dry heat works just fine!

Good luck and have fun!

Kevin


----------



## smokingdope

Dude this look off the hook.


----------



## stainless

I just wanted to give Couger78 a thumbs up for the *Teriyaki Jerky Marinade recipie.**  **  *I've got some finishing up on the MES and tried a few pieces.  Delicious.  I may have to hide this from the wife and kids if I want any of it to last.  *  *


----------



## kevinwiggins

Hi I made your pepper jerky recipe but changed it a little bit. I used half the chyenne and sprinkled cookies flavor enhancer on the meat during the marinade process. I tell you what it turned out great and I can't wait to make another batch!


----------



## couger78

Stainless said:


> I just wanted to give Couger78 a thumbs up for the *Teriyaki Jerky Marinade recipie.**  **  *I've got some finishing up on the MES and tried a few pieces.  Delicious.  I may have to hide this from the wife and kids if I want any of it to last.  *  *


I'm glad you enjoyed it! Ya can't go wrong with good teriyaki jerky!


----------



## stainless

Just made some more teriyaki. Started it out on the dehydrator and after three hours, moved it to the smoker. I've discovered that it easier getting it somewhat stiff first than hanging raw dripping meat in the smoker with toothpicks.  Smoke for about three hours with hickory and what isn't done yet gets put back in the dehydrator.  I also added some dry onion flakes. Everyone enjoys it. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeltight79

Looks phenomenal!


----------



## countryboy-q

How long should i leave on dehydrator?  First time using it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

countryboy-Q said:


> How long should i leave on dehydrator? First time using it.


Until you get the texture you are looking for.


----------



## countryboy-q

GaryHibbert said:


> Fine looking jerky,Kevin.  Finish looks great.  I'm not a terryaki fan, but the black pepper jerky wouldn't last long at my place.
> 
> Gary


I was looking for a ballpark time.  I currently have it going for 5 hrs and doesn't look close.  It's about 1/4"  so figured about 8 to 10 hrs.


----------



## jakester

Curious why you decided to use cure#1 if your are smoking the jerky? I could see the need for cold smoking.


----------



## countryboy-q

Supposed to use when temperatures are below 200.


----------



## cg13

Nice looking jerky!  

Cure - will also help with shelf life-  though I doubt that's ever much of an issue.  It adds a little "jerky". Color to the meat as well

Question:  I'm learning how to do jerky- but been a BBQ pit smoker for a very long time.  Why do you start without smoke?  I've seen this mentioned in a few posts?

When smoking (BBQ) meats-  always start with smoke and want surface a little moist (increases smoke ring and flavor). And never add smoke past meat reaching 145-155 degrees.  

I'm looking for an explanation why these "rules" don't apply to jerky?  Thank you!!


----------



## scooby

So I'm doing 4 lbs of top round today, would 150 be about right for the temp?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Scooby said:


> So I'm doing 4 lbs of top round today, would 150 be about right for the temp?


150°-170° is fine. All depends on how long you want the process to take.


----------



## Bearcarver

cg13 said:


> Nice looking jerky!
> 
> Cure - will also help with shelf life- though I doubt that's ever much of an issue. It adds a little "jerky". Color to the meat as well
> 
> Question: I'm learning how to do jerky- but been a BBQ pit smoker for a very long time. *Why do you start without smoke? I've seen this mentioned in a few posts?*
> 
> When smoking (BBQ) meats- always start with smoke and want surface a little moist (increases smoke ring and flavor). *And never add smoke past meat reaching 145-155 degrees.*
> 
> I'm looking for an explanation why these "rules" don't apply to jerky? Thank you!!


Because you want the Pellicle (Dry & Tacky) before putting the Smoke on Jerky, Fish, Bacon, etc, etc....

That stop adding Smoke after 145°-155° is not a rule. As many others, I keep the smoke on until I remove the meat.

Bear


----------

